
Google Admits Workers Listen to Private Audio Recording from Google Home Smart - gamechangr
https://www.independent.co.uk/life-style/gadgets-and-tech/news/google-home-smart-speaker-audio-recordings-privacy-voice-spy-a9000616.html
======
azhenley
From the front page already:

Google admits listening to some smart speaker recordings
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20413062](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20413062)

Google employees are listening to Google Home conversations
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20402070](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20402070)

More information about our processes to safeguard speech data
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20412196](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20412196)

------
ColinWright
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20413062](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20413062)
: 114 comments

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20402070](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20402070)
: 431 comments

